# eucalyptus



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a very large eucalyptus tree in my garden, I have never cut any leaves or branches for any of my birds from it because I always thought it was poisonous.
A couple of days ago cknauf very kindly told me it isn't so today I hung a few bits at the bottom of Peaches cage for her to play with 
Thank you cknauf she had fun with it


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

cute!! my birds LOVE eucalyptus


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you, she'll be getting lots of in future


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

In the wild they actually make nests in the hollows of eucalyptus trees. It's their natural habitat.


----------



## Ditta (Oct 6, 2013)

You are so lucky, I wish I had eucalyptus! I keep looking around my town hoping I'll spot some!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Ditta said:


> You are so lucky, I wish I had eucalyptus! I keep looking around my town hoping I'll spot some!


We actually planted this tree in our garden about 15yrs ago! The tree bark is beautiful which is why we chose it, but I honestly thought they were poisonous to birds, here in the UK it shows up on both our unsafe & safe tree lists so I have always steered clear if it because of this


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Peaches&Me said:


> We actually planted this tree in our garden about 15yrs ago! The tree bark is beautiful which is why we chose it, but I honestly thought they were poisonous to birds, here in the UK it shows up on both our unsafe & safe tree lists so I have always steered clear if it because of this


For an Australian native bird like cockatiels and budgies it should be fine - it's not easy to avoid in some parks of Australia! My birds love perches made out of the branches, but aren't sure what to think of the leaves yet.  Love the photos you put up!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks so much, that's good to hear, from everybody who has commented but especially from somebody who lives in Oz


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I put the leaves in for all my birds to and they love nibbling them and I use the branches for perches and make swings with them for the birds


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Cute pictures! I also like the shredders you waved through the cagebars


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Eucalyptus does contain some toxins, and eucalyptus essential oil should NOT be used around birds because the smell is much too concentrated and powerful. But Australian birds are adapted to eucalyptus - it's a major part of their natural environment, and they live in it, nest in it, and chew on it as much as they want to. Eucalyptus has antibacterial properties and it discourages parasitic insects too. I needed a big tree for shade on one corner of the house, and I chose eucalyptus specifically because it would also be a source of cockatiel treats. The tree isn't big enough for shade duty yet, but the cockatiels are already benefiting. In addition to chewing on branches, they love the flowers and unripe 'gum nuts' in the spring, which are part of the wild diet.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Sooooo jealous. I'm way too far north for a eucalyptus tree to survive. I attempted to grow a little sapling for the birds this summer but it died. I wonder how one would do as an indoor plant.

He sures looks happy!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone 

cknauf, I don't know how it would do indoors but it's worth a try 



.Alexandra. said:


> Cute pictures! I also like the shredders you waved through the cagebars


Shredders are her most favourite thing she always has some weaved through the bars of her cage & threaded through toys


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Those pics are gorgeous.

Skiddles loves bottlebrush!


----------

